# It's always Mondays



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

I felt so depressed last Monday/Tuesday. Then the rest of the week I felt great. I was happy, energetic, felt great. Now it's Monday again, and I've felt so depressed all day. I'm feeling sore on my sides and arms and occasionally a pain in the leg. It seems like if I'm not feeling 100% well, I can't seem to be happy.I hate being alone, and my husband went kayaking tonight and so I haven't really been around anyone except my kids all day.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

They did a song about it:Monday,monday....


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Mommy -I feel the same way about Mondays, always have.I remember as a kid getting all nervous and depressed Sunday evening about having to go to school the next day - things haven't changed, still get that knot in my gut late Sunday night ...Was gonna post "i hate mondays" by the Boomtown Rats but that song is real depressing .....Jodie


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

jms1963 said:


> Mommy -I feel the same way about Mondays, always have.I remember as a kid getting all nervous and depressed Sunday evening about having to go to school the next day - things haven't changed, still get that knot in my gut late Sunday night ...Was gonna post "i hate mondays" by the Boomtown Rats but that song is real depressing .....Jodie


Yeah, my thought was the "I Hate Mondays" song. But the Mama's and Papa's song is a better one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Now I'm well again - I'm not so bad - but interestingly if I struggle with sleep its usually Sunday/Monday nights and better be the end of the week.You are not alone pet.Sue xxxxx


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

SueV said:


> Now I'm well again - I'm not so bad - but interestingly if I struggle with sleep its usually Sunday/Monday nights and better be the end of the week.You are not alone pet.Sue xxxxx


Yeah, now it's Tuesday, and I'm feeling better. Not the best, but I actually wanted to do some cleaning, and haven't just sat around all day feeling bad.Now if I can just get Mondays better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Well Mommy - you'll have to start doing summat nice on Mondays - you're a mammy with smallies aren't you - couldn't you arrange with your close mates from toddler group or wherever to treat yourselves out for a coffee every Monday morning - that'd set you up for the week wouldn't it????I don't mind Mondays - especially in term time - cos I never work Mondays so its supposed to be cleaning the house/washing/ironing etc etc - but its great to have some peace and quiet after t'weekend!!!Sue


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I hate Mondays too because I don't like working with IBS. Having said that, I also don't like the days I'm home alone with my son. I try to plan something to get out even if just to the grocery store, park, or coffee shop.


----------

